# Elong Or Rhomb



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys...I have a chance to order serrasalmus piranha and don t know which to choose..what means pingke,black mask?sorry but I don t know that stuff..
elong=100$-16cm
rhomb=210$-14-16cm diamond rhomb..
thanks and sorry to bother you guys...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What size tank?

Pingke usually refers to an elong with a red throat and a black mask usually refers to an elong with black markings near it's eyes.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

aquarium is 2000x500x500(mm)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd probably throw a rhom in there, it would grow to fill in the tank a little better down the road.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> What size tank?
> 
> Pingke usually refers to an elong with a red throat and a black mask usually refers to an elong with black markings near it's eyes.


less aggressive elong?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

lorteti hr said:


> less aggressive elong?


Doesn't really matter. Depends on the individual fish


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Rhom...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd get the Rhom...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

lorteti hr said:


> hi guys...I have a chance to order serrasalmus piranha and don t know which to choose..what means pingke,black mask?sorry but I don t know that stuff..


S.pingke is an old synonym to S.elongatus. Nowadays in the hobby it is a name given to distinguish it from black masks, who have a black opercle and head.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i vote for rhom!
rio nanay,right?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

+1 for rhom!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi..what do you think guys????should I take it...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Expensive importer, but I guess it's one of the few in your area ?
Nice rhom though


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

memento said:


> Expensive importer, but I guess it's one of the few in your area ?
> Nice rhom though


rhom rio nanay???
the only one importer near me...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

lorteti hr said:


> rhom rio nanay???
> the only one importer near me...


That's what he calls it. But it's impossible to know the collection point if you don't catch it yourself. Neither does he know where they are caught from.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

memento said:


> rhom rio nanay???
> the only one importer near me...


That's what he calls it. But it's impossible to know the collection point if you don't catch it yourself. Neither does he know where they are caught from.
[/quote]
ok thanks man...







I will take this rhom next week..can I teach him to sing for 200$...??


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hahaha, no but you might be able to teach it to trust you. Good choice with the rhom


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That would be a sweet pickup!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

lorteti hr said:


> ..can I teach him to sing for 200$...??


You can always give it a try... let us know how that worked out


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

that rhom has some really nice eyes! good choice







do you have a pic of the elong?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That is one sweet looking rhom!...but get what *YOU* like not what *WE* like!....It's going to be *YOUR *fish, not *OURS*!...If you really want an elong, then by all means get the elong and forget the rhom!...There will be *PLENTY* of opportunities to get rhoms of all kinds, shapes, colors, and sizes at great prices and great deals!...So go with what you want!..You can *ALWAYS* do another setup later!...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> that rhom has some really nice eyes! good choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is elong...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Both of them are very nice looking fish.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

lorteti hr said:


> hi guys...I have a chance to order serrasalmus piranha and don t know which to choose..what means pingke,black mask?sorry but I don t know that stuff..
> elong=100$-16cm
> rhomb=210$-14-16cm diamond rhomb..
> thanks and sorry to bother you guys...


Depends on how big your tank is and if you feel like upgrading in the future. A black mask is just another type of Elong and although some say it is a more aggressive version of one I disagree with that completely. A Elong is a Elong regardless of what sub type they are. If it was me I would get a Elong. That is just cause along with a Manueli they are my favorite types of piranha. They don't get too big too fast and they are always manageable. Plus they just look different from every other piranha and have a glorious color and shape to them! You also don't have to get a huge ass tank in the future with a Elong as well!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Now wait a moment... these are old pictures of him, might not be the ones in stock.
The rhombeus he calls "Rio Nanay" is currently not in his stocklist... only "Black diamond Rio Araguia" and "Rio *****".

But don't get fooled by these common names. In reality he just can not know where they are caught from.
His guess is no better than ours and in some occasions he even misses the speciesname itself (like the hastatus he has in his stocklist).


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah thanks guys I really like elong but I trust you guys and want yours opinion..I want fish that is not shy and easy to scared..my red bellies are great and they are swimming all day in front of me..yeah that is the old picture of elong but another pet shop near me have the rhom in stock list..


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck with whatever you choose !!!!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> hi guys...I have a chance to order serrasalmus piranha and don t know which to choose..what means pingke,black mask?sorry but I don t know that stuff..
> elong=100$-16cm
> rhomb=210$-14-16cm diamond rhomb..
> thanks and sorry to bother you guys...


Depends on how big your tank is and if you feel like upgrading in the future. A black mask is just another type of Elong and although some say it is a more aggressive version of one I disagree with that completely. A Elong is a Elong regardless of what sub type they are. If it was me I would get a Elong. That is just cause along with a Manueli they are my favorite types of piranha. They don't get too big too fast and they are always manageable. Plus they just look different from every other piranha and have a glorious color and shape to them! You also don't have to get a huge ass tank in the future with a Elong as well!
[/quote]
hey mate I just saw yours elong piranhas on youtube...very nice and cool vids of them...


----------

